# Gerber Salt Scissors - Anyone got um?



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

Hey my dudes, I have been looking at grabbing a pair of the Gerber Neat Freak Scissors (Salt) and wondering if anyone has any experience with them? Does it come with a sheath? I am thinking for fishing and scuba-diving. Lemme know!






Neat Freak - Salt | Gerber


The Gerber Neat Freak Saltwater Braided Line Cutters are designed to cut with precision. Don’t get caught in the fray. Get yours here.




www.gerbergear.com


----------

